# Matlab para comunicaciones digitales



## tecnic987 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hola:
Me gustaria saber si Matlab tiene un toolbox para comunicaciones digitales.
Quiero simularr codigos de linea (NRZ, Manchester,etc). Pero no encuentro comandos para poder trabajar con señales "digitales".
 Generar un reloj con diferente frecuencia que la el mensaje, entre otras cosas para lograr centrarme en los codigos.
Encontre en literatura un comando como waveplot, wavegen, pero estos no se encuentran en Matlab.

Gracias


----------



## iova (Ene 3, 2006)

Matlab tiene muchisimas cosas inclusive lo q pides..en realidad simulink lo trae (es parte del pack completo donde viene matlab, simulink y otros)


----------



## user1003 (Jun 10, 2008)

hola queria saber si lograste solucionar tu problema y como lo hiciste... yo tambien quisiera saber si hay funciones en matlab y como utilizarlas para realizar un programa de codigos de linea... gracias.....


----------

